# Conversion Supplies



## powders101 (Dec 23, 2011)

By: pip88

Supplies:
Scale (Get one that is sensitive enough to the gram)
Vac pump(Brake Bleeder)
250ml Nalgene/Millipore Filter (I like Millipore better but did use a Nalgene. You can use a whatman but that takes to long for me)
25grams of steroid powder to be used
18ml of Benzyl Benzoate (BB) (USP)
2ml of Benzyl Alcohol (BA) (USP)
61.25ml of Grapeseed oil
3ml syringe with 18-21 gauge needle
20ml syringe with 18-21 gauge needle
Small piece of paper
500ml beaker
100ml beaker
10 10ml vials
10 rubber stoppers
10 flip caps
Crimper


----------

